# Rapiers and Rocketships



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 14, 2004)

*The City of Baltimore, October 1936*


It was a beautiful clear crisp morning. The snow of last week hid in the shadows of buildings and trees. The greenish blue water of the bay lapped upon the piers and shore. The Pan American Sea Plane terminal was busy with activitiy. The building itself was only two stories tall and it had been a warehouse in the not to distant past. Now passengers and well wishers waited inside drinking coffee and staring out of the large glass windows that faced the bay to watch the "Bermuda Clipper" being prepared for it's flight. Luggage was being put aboard and a pair of smart looking stewardess where climbing the stairs up to the plane. What looked to be the captain and the flight crew chatted and smoked on the concrete ramp that leads down into the waters of the bay. Inside the lounge, a young woman in a Pan Am uniform gets the attention of the waiting crowd. "Ladies and Gentlemen, if you will follow me we will begin boarding the aircraft." With that the passengers are lead out to the waiting aircraft.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 14, 2004)

LeeAnn pulled her jacket up around her tighter as she walked to the plane turned to look at her freind Betty who had insisted she come along.

"I don't think I'll ever get used to these Yankee winters.   When we get in the warm islands I might  just forgive you for dragging me along."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2004)

Ben takes a drag on his cigarette, enjoying the slight warmth it provides.  He looks down at the Bermuda Clipper with a smile, the aircraft carrying with it a promise of a new, more exciting future at its destination.

"Looks like we're on duty now."  Ben comments to the rest of the crew as the passengers start to make their way down from the terminal.  He takes a last draw on the cigarette, before tossing it to the ground and carefully grinding it out with the toe of his shoe.  He starts to make his way towards the aircraft, smiling at the two young women passengers.

"Looking forwards to the flight?"  He asks pleasantly, falling in step with them.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 15, 2004)

"This will actually be my first time on a plane, so I'm looking forward to it with slight nervious excitement.   And certainly looking forward to the destination.    I take it your our pilot?   I trust I can feel safe in your hands?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Roland watches carefully as his luggage is packed, making certain nothing was damaged.  That accomplished, he boards the plane, takes his seat, and swiftly strikes up a conversation with one of the stewardesses.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "This will actually be my first time on a plane, so I'm looking forward to it with slight nervious excitement.   And certainly looking forward to the destination.    I take it your our pilot?   I trust I can feel safe in your hands?"



"First flight, eh?  You'll be fine.  There's nothing quite like flying, it's the only way to travel."  Ben grins, his good mood obvious to anyone paying the slightest attention to him.

"The jacket's the giveaway, right?  I am indeed your pilot for today, and I can tell you you've got nothing to worry about.  It's a pretty simple route, we've got fine weather, a reliable aircraft, and, even if I say so myself, a pretty good crew.  I can't see us having any problems."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 15, 2004)

Sineads hair is cut to half length and hasn’t been washed in weeks. Not that it matters. She wears stolen clothes that look only slighter cleaner than her hair and together with the black dust on her face you would probably have to throw her into a river to actually notice she is a gal. Not that this matters either. She yawns then she wakes up. Now that does matter. She reflexively pushes a hand over her mouth, accidentally throwing down a bag that lands right on her hand. Well at least her hands over her mouth to stifle her surprised shout. Tough luck, waking up in a cramped storage compartment and trying not to get noticed just sucks. Surprised by the noise her eyes dart around. That is of course pretty useless as the flight companies have yet to install lights for street people who use their planes to sleep in a dry place. 
_Typical, those folks only think about themselves._
She strains to listen what's going on and immediately regrets it.
_Are those the engines? Dear Lord that ain't a good joke you’re pulling there._
She can make out some voices from the outside even if she can't understand what they’re talking about and decides it's the wisest to just stay put and wait for a better chance to get out.
_Now if I could just stretch me legs a bit._


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 16, 2004)

The passengers board the large sea plane. Everyone is excited and the plane is full of conversation. The stewardess' are busy as they help everyone get settled. Though Roland seems to have the attention of the pretty brunette stewardess. Her laugh is heard through out the plane as he tells her a joke. 






Sinead is crammed back in the cargo hold between two lashed down crates and she does not have much room to move about. She can hear someone loading luggage at the other end of the hold but she cannot see who it is. Soon she heards someone say "Ok, thats it. Close it up!" and the hold becomes pitch dark as a door is heard to slam shut. 

Ben Griffin, enters the cockpit and starts his pre fllight routine with Ted Benson, his co-pilot and Willy Stein, his navigator. The four big engines of the great sea plane start with a roar.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 18, 2004)

*Tom Hogan Sleeps*

The heavily built man at the back of the plane stretches luxuriously and yawns as if testing out his new seat.
"Gee, dis is pretty posh."
He takes off his coat and settles down comfortably, pulling his hat low over his eyes to shade them.
"I t'ink I'm actually going to enjoy dis."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2004)

"Hey Ted, how's she looking?  Nice crate they've got us flying this time."  Ben takes his seat at the controls, helping the co-pilot with the routine checks.

"So Willy, anything that might cause us any problems I should know about, or are we in for a smooth run?"  He grins back over his shoulder at the navigator.  "Oh, and who was the girl I saw you dancing with last night?  Quite a looker."


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 18, 2004)

LeeAnn sits by the window looking out while attempting to hide from Betty how excited she's becoming about this flight.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 18, 2004)

Looking a lot like a bundle of dirty clothes Sinead finally gives up trying to find a comfortable position without making noise and sighs as she hopes she won't have to stay here for long.
_The devil take all planes I'd never thought I'd fly someday. A window would have been nice too..._


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 19, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Hey Ted, how's she looking?  Nice crate they've got us flying this time."  Ben takes his seat at the controls, helping the co-pilot with the routine checks.
> 
> "So Willy, anything that might cause us any problems I should know about, or are we in for a smooth run?"  He grins back over his shoulder at the navigator.  "Oh, and who was the girl I saw you dancing with last night?  Quite a looker."





Willy looks up from his charts and maps. "We should have clear skys all the way into Bermuda. The latest weather report that I have from Nassau is light winds from the south, unlimited visablity, and a predicted high of 77 degrees." A big grin forms on his face. "I think I am going to hit the beach after we settle in." 

Ted laughs. "I might join you if we can get a couple of those young ladies that I saw boarding to come along." Ted turns to Ben. "Yep she's a fine craft. Handles like a dream." He checks a few instruments. "Everything looks green!"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 19, 2004)

The engines begin roar abit louder and the big plane begins to move down the gentle ramp and into the waters of the bay.






 Soon the sea plane is moving faster and faster along the water and then into the air.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 19, 2004)

LeeAnn softly wisphered to herself "Amazing" as the plane lifted itself from the water, then she looked over to Betty who didn't seem as excited.   "Thank You."


----------



## ajanders (Jan 19, 2004)

*Tom Hogan 2*

The man in the loud suit looks out the window as the water drops away and swallows.
"Oh gee!  Dat's a long way down..."
His craggy features begin to turn a trifle green.
"I t'ink I'd like dis flying stuff better if it were closer to da water."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> The man in the loud suit looks out the window as the water drops away and swallows.
> "Oh gee!  Dat's a long way down..."
> His craggy features begin to turn a trifle green.
> "I t'ink I'd like dis flying stuff better if it were closer to da water."




Roland, hearing the man's comments, leans over and says "Don't worry, these things are perfectly safe.  Well, relatively safe.  They hardly ever crash.  At least after they've taken off, though the landings can be touch-and-go.  But there's no reason to worry.  The weather's perfectly clear.  Though I've heard that Bermuda can get terrible storms.  But really, I don't think we have anything to worry about.  Even if we do lose altitude, there'll be a soft water landing, nothing to worry about.  The sharks hardly ever attack humans, I'm told.  Well, not often.  At least they usually wait until the people die of sunstroke."

Content that he has now terrified the man senseless, Roland resumes his conversation with the stewardess.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

Silent during take-off, once he's got the plane leveled out at a comfortable cruising height and speed, Ben turns back to his crew.

"Well, you were right about the unlimited visibility.  I'm sure if we looked hard enough, we could already see Bermuda."  He smiles again, the pleasant weather only further buoying his mood.

"I have to say, a couple of days on the beach sounds very pleasant.  It'll certainly beat the snow we're leaving behind."


----------



## ajanders (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tom Hogan 3*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Roland, hearing the man's comments, leans over and says "Don't worry, these things are perfectly safe.  Well, relatively safe.  They hardly ever crash.  At least after they've taken off, though the landings can be touch-and-go.  But there's no reason to worry.  The weather's perfectly clear.  Though I've heard that Bermuda can get terrible storms.  But really, I don't think we have anything to worry about.  Even if we do lose altitude, there'll be a soft water landing, nothing to worry about.  The sharks hardly ever attack humans, I'm told.  Well, not often.  At least they usually wait until the people die of sunstroke."
> 
> Content that he has now terrified the man senseless, Roland resumes his conversation with the stewardess.




The man greens even more.
"I shoulda taken a boat."
He reaches into his coat pocket and pulls out an elaborately engraved silver flask.  He takes two long pulls from the flask, then puts it away.
"Dat's better."
The man curls up and goes to sleep.  Seconds later, he begins to snore thunderously.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 21, 2004)

The great plane rises into the blue sky and begins to wing it's way southeastward. Low conversation fills the cabin and the stewardess serve a light lunch. Looking out the windows you can only see a vast expanse of sky and ocean. Hours pass and about 3 hours out of Baltimore a muffled boom is heard. It sounds like distant thunder. Right after the boom, the plane begins to shake and bounce up and down in jerks.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 22, 2004)

_ Oh lord please don't let that be a storm, I swear it I'll never curse again in me life if you just let this plane land there it's supposed to go._
The bundle legs and arms then continues to contemplate the stupidity of sleeping in cargo holds.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"Hey, Willy, there something you forgot to tell me?"  Ben says, alarmed by the plane's sudden juddering.  He keeps firm hold of the stick, trying to keep the reluctant aircraft level.

"Ted, check and see if something's gone wrong with one of the engines.  I want to know what's up."

_Damn it, it'd be just my luck to crash as things where looking up.  Let's just hope it's a bit of turbulence..._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Roland seems almost to be enjoying himself, the turbulence reminding him of an unruly steed.  Still, he's trying to get a look out the window, to see what's going on.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 22, 2004)

*Wakey Wakey*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The great plane rises into the blue sky and begins to wing it's way southeastward. Low conversation fills the cabin and the stewardess serve a light lunch.




The big man with the broken nose continues to snore in counterpoint with the rhythm of the engines, ignoring lunch.



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Looking out the windows you can only see a vast expanse of sky and ocean. Hours pass and about 3 hours out of Baltimore a muffled boom is heard. It sounds like distant thunder. Right after the boom, the plane begins to shake and bounce up and down in jerks.




Snore.
Snnoorrre.
Snnnooooorrrrrre.

The first bounce of the plane lifts the man's head off the bulkhead, then crunches it back down.  The man snorts and shifts.
The second bounce is just like the first, but harder, and the man comes fully awake.
"Huh!  Wassis?"
He looks around uncertainly.
"Which wunna you birds sucker punched me?"
The plane yaws hard before straightening out.
"What's da big idear?"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 23, 2004)

As Ben trys to keep the plane steady, Willy and Ted quickly check over the instruments. "Well, the engines are fine. I don't see anything wrong with the plane but I had better go back and check out the back." says Willy. Ted looks back as Willy gets up. "See if you can find out what that big boom was."
Ben wrestles with the controls as the plane rocks like a bucking bronco. 

Glancing out the window, Roland only sees clear blue skys and the ocean below. Though he can hear a the sound of strong gusts of wind striking the aircraft. Suddenly, he is blinded for a second as a bolt of lightning lance out of the sky. It's mighty boom shakes the plane.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 24, 2004)

*Tom Hogan, not a flyboy*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Ben wrestles with the controls as the plane rocks like a bucking bronco.
> ...
> Suddenly, he is blinded for a second as a bolt of lightning lance out of the sky. It's mighty boom shakes the plane.




The plane yaws, pitches and rolls simultaneously.  The big man grips the arms of his seat tightly.
"What's goin' on here?  Da last time I a saw a floor do dat, I'd been celebratin' de Hagersen victory for a week?"
He glances over at Roland in the hopes of information, if not comfort.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 24, 2004)

LeeAnn is sqeezing the life out of Betty's hand while Betty is huddled up against her, both women looking around nerviously, silently wisphering prayers


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> The plane yaws, pitches and rolls simultaneously.  The big man grips the arms of his seat tightly.
> "What's goin' on here?  Da last time I a saw a floor do dat, I'd been celebratin' de Hagersen victory for a week?"
> He glances over at Roland in the hopes of information, if not comfort.




Roland, though unnerved, is still calm enough to toy with the Yank.  "We're caught in a hurricane.  Don't worry, I hear they usually let up in an hour or two.  If the pilot can keep us out of the tornados, we'll be fine.  Most likely."


----------



## Radiant (Jan 24, 2004)

_Fine, fine I'll count it if you just bring it down in one piece at all._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 24, 2004)

"What..."

The plane shudders violently.

"... the Hell..."

Ben shoves the controls over hard, trying desperately to stop the aircraft from diving into a spin.

"... is going on?!"

Grunting from the effort of keeping them in the air, Ben calls back to Willy.

"Hey, tell the passengers to hold on tight.  We might be going down fast sometime soon..."


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 26, 2004)

Willy anounces over the P.A. "Attention please, we are experiencing some strong air turblance and everyone needs to take their seat and buckle up." 

The stewardess' try and keep their balance as they walk down the isle and check to see if everyone is in their seats and buckled up. 

Ben is fighting to keep control of the plane as the stong winds buffet the plane. 

Suddenly there is a  loud explosive boom which rocks the plane and a bright flash of purple lightning that blinds everyone for a few seconds. As your sight returns a purplish glow clings to the plane inside and out. It dances about as if something alive. There is a sudden realization that the sound of the airplane's engines can no longer be heard.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Willy anounces over the P.A. "Attention please, we are experiencing some strong air turblance and everyone needs to take their seat and buckle up."
> 
> The stewardess' try and keep their balance as they walk down the isle and check to see if everyone is in their seats and buckled up.
> 
> ...




Roland, buckled in as soon as the stewardess asked, barely holds himself from cursing as he notices the quiet.  He had been certain he'd only been teasing the Yank . . .


----------



## Radiant (Jan 26, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Willy anounces over the P.A. "Attention please, we are experiencing some strong air turblance and everyone needs to take their seat and buckle up."
> 
> The stewardess' try and keep their balance as they walk down the isle and check to see if everyone is in their seats and buckled up.
> 
> ...




Sinead jumps up surprised then the light appears, stumbling over another box, crashing two more to the ground and landing right back there she was.
"Ouch"
_Damn what's this light?...
Oh my god did somebody hear that?
...
...
...
Why is the sound of the engines gone?..._


----------



## ajanders (Jan 26, 2004)

*More Tom Hogan*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Willy anounces over the P.A. "Attention please, we are experiencing some strong air turblance and everyone needs to take their seat and buckle up."
> 
> The stewardess' try and keep their balance as they walk down the isle and check to see if everyone is in their seats and buckled up.
> 
> ...




Tom buckles himself in hard and grips the arms of the chair until his knuckles turn white.
"Hail Mary fulla grace, help us not t'be drowned, set and fire, an get eaten by sharks all at the same time..."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2004)

"Oh, this isn't good!"  Ben reaches over and flicks the engine controls a few times, hoping to restart the engines before they hit the water.

"Ted, get on the radio.  I want to know just where this storm's come from, and why we weren't told.  And let the coastguard know we might need picking up."


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 26, 2004)

Ted tries the radio. "Sorry Ben, But I am only getting static. But I will keep trying........ Mayday! Mayday! This is the Pan American Bermuda Clipper! Mayday! Mayday!"

Ben and Willy try to restart the engines. But no dice. The controls start to become sluggish and the nose of the plane starts to pull downward. 

 The purplish faerie fire clings to the inside and out of the plane. It flickers and jumps about. 

A heavy set man jumps up from a chair. Purple fire dances on his head like a crown. "Oh Lord were all going to die!!" he screams. He runs to the door on the side of the plane and begins to pull at the handle.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Ted tries the radio. "Sorry Ben, But I am only getting static. But I will keep trying........ Mayday! Mayday! This is the Pan American Bermuda Clipper! Mayday! Mayday!"
> 
> Ben and Willy try to restart the engines. But no dice. The controls start to become sluggish and the nose of the plane starts to pull downward.
> 
> ...




Roland swiftly unlatches his belt, leaping towards the man.  Pushing him back from the door, he belts in his best commander's voice "Control yourself, man!  We're over the ocean!  If you jump out, you'll drown!  GET BACK IN YOUR SEAT!!"


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 27, 2004)

LeeAnn sits huddled in her seat, buckled in, holding Betty's hand as tightly as she can before it occurs to her to sit up and look out the window to see why the engines arn't making noise.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 27, 2004)

The commanding presense of  Roland causes the man to stop dead in his tracks. He stairs at Roland for a second before he drops to his knees and begins to cry. 


As Leeann looks out, she cannot see the engines from her window but the sky and ocean has acquired a purplish tint and the horizon seems to bend and twist. Just the sight of it causes her stomach to rebel.

In the dark cargo bay, the large crate in which Sinead was resting against begins to shift as the plane's nose begins to drop. Loose items begin to slide forward and one of the straps holding the large wooden crate snaps. The small space where Sinead is sitting becomes just alittle bit smaller as the crate shifts.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The commanding presense of  Roland causes the man to stop dead in his tracks. He stairs at Roland for a second before he drops to his knees and begins to cry.




"Come, now, man.  Get ahold of yourself.  You'll be fine, just get back in your seat."  As he speaks, now more cajoling than commanding, he attempts to lift the man, and bodily move him back to his seat.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

"The storm must be messing up the radio.  Let me know if you hear anything."  Ben frowns at the sounds of the passengers panicking.

"Willy, if anyone tries to get in here, thump 'em, and toss them back.  I can't deal with anything else at the moment."  This said, he redirects all of his attention back to keeping the flying boat in the air.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 28, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The commanding presense of  Roland causes the man to stop dead in his tracks. He stairs at Roland for a second before he drops to his knees and begins to cry.
> 
> In the dark cargo bay, the large crate in which Sinead was resting against begins to shift as the plane's nose begins to drop. Loose items begin to slide forward and one of the straps holding the large wooden crate snaps. The small space where Sinead is sitting becomes just alittle bit smaller as the crate shifts.




Less then thrilled with the recennt changes in her suroundings, Sinead fratnically climbs, crawls, jumps or does whatever is needed to get out of the way of the crate. If she has to she will even leave the cargo hold, getting caught is still better than getting squashed.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 29, 2004)

*Tom Hogan*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Come, now, man.  Get ahold of yourself.  You'll be fine, just get back in your seat."  As he speaks, now more cajoling than commanding, he attempts to lift the man, and bodily move him back to his seat.




Tom Hogan watches purple and blue fire dance over the bulkheads in front of him and leaves off praying.
It seems pretty pointless.
He grips the arms of his chair until his knuckles go white and the wooden armrests crack.
"I can't die yet.  I haven't seen The Jolson Story."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> "I can't die yet.  I haven't seen The Jolson Story."




OOC: plagiarist hack!


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 29, 2004)

The great seaplane's controls start to seize up and it begins to bank to the left into a steep dive. Unsecured items fly around the cabin. Roland is just able to dive back into his set and buckle up. Screams of fear and fervent prayers fill the plane. 

Sinead is about to climb over the crates and luggage and she finds a trap door which leads up. She can hear the screams of the passengers through the door. 

Ben tries his best to control the sluggish plane but it is no good. The ocean below rushes closer and closer as the plane goes out of control. 

The planes hits the water with a................*POP!*...


..............a second drags on for a enternity..............


.....a book hangs in the air ....................................


.....the only thing you hear is a far off tearing sound...


..........then another *POP!* is heard.........................


 The sounds of screams, the rush of air, the sound of the powerful engines rush back. Ears pop with a pressure change. The plane is suddenly flying level. The purple fire is gone but the smell of ozone fills the air. 

 One second Ben was looking at the ocean and the next a fog shrowded jungle looms in front of him. Well honed instincts save the day as he evades plowing into a giant tree. A powerful inpact is felt though and the flight crew sees about 4 foot of the left wing missing. Ben fights to control the plane and he sees what looks to be a lake to the left through a clearing in the forest.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 29, 2004)

For an endless moment Sinead does nothing while listening to the sounds of the plane and feeling the fall. Then she explodes into action, climbs up to the trapdoor and opens it in a hurry. Being stuck in a falling plane suddenly makes the thought of getting noticed a lot less important.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 30, 2004)

*A Whole New World*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The great seaplane's controls start to seize up and it begins to bank to the left into a steep dive. Unsecured items fly around the cabin. Roland is just able to dive back into his set and buckle up. Screams of fear and fervent prayers fill the plane.



Tom Hogan buries his face in his hands and concentrates on trying to die with dignity.

Sinead is about to climb over the crates and luggage and she finds a trap door which leads up. She can hear the screams of the passengers through the door. 

Ben tries his best to control the sluggish plane but it is no good. The ocean below rushes closer and closer as the plane goes out of control. 



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The planes hits the water with a................*POP!*...
> 
> 
> ..............a second drags on for a enternity..............
> ...




Tom lifts his face out of his hands just in time to see four feet of wing and a large tree pass by his window in a blur.
His mouth drops open.
"I t'awt drowning was wetter dan dis..."


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 4, 2004)

LeeAnn already screaming becuase of the falling plane, completely freaks out at seeing a strange dirty person climb out of the hold.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> LeeAnn already screaming becuase of the falling plane, completely freaks out at seeing a strange dirty person climb out of the hold.




As it is good old tradition Sinead stares in the face of the screaming women and, lacking a better idea, starts screaming in panick herself.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 4, 2004)

(OOC: I was waiting on Jarvel to post, but I need to get this game going again. Here we go!)


 The plane shutters from the inpact of tree limbs and vines as it plows threw a thick jungle. The opprtunity to land in the passing lake is lost as it flys by. A small clearing opens up and the Ben takes a chance to bring the plane down. The sea plane bounces as it hits the ground hard. It comes down again with a crash. Sinead is thrown into Leeann's lap. A thick wall of trees rushes towards and Ben tries to turn the plane. A final bone jaring crash is felt as the plane hits the trees sideways.

Seconds, minutes, or hours past. You don't know for sure. Dust fills the cabin of the plane. Bright sunlight streams into the cabin from the left sides windows. The plane is on its side. People hang from straps of the left side of the plane. A few moans can be heard. 


Sinead and Leeann awaken. Sinead lays on the floor at Leeann's feet. A cut seeps blood on Sinead's forehead. Her head pounds with pain. 

Roland recovers quickly but he is hanging from his seat belt. 

Tom feels like he just went 5 rounds with a gorilla. He sees a tree branch sticking through the plane and into the body of the  young businessman who was sitting next to him. 

Ben wakes up and looks around. The front wind sheilds are smashed and a thick jungle can be seen before him. Looking around Ben sees Willy laying slumped over his controls.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 4, 2004)

"Ouch!"
For the moment statsified with that witty statement, Sinead just lies a moment longer while she tries to convince herself she is still alive. Deciding that something that hurts so much must live she groans and tries to stand up.
"Me head hurts."
Realizing that the chair she is holding onto is actually LeeAnn she quikly manages something resembling a smile and whispers to her.
"Please no more screaming lady, that would be so kind now."
Dazed she stumbles towards the next door but it will probalbly be pure luck if she hits the exit, the cockpit or simply the restroom. Then she passes Roland she just mumbles a:
"Ain't that an uncomfortable way to hang out?" before going on, trying to understand what the hell is happening around her.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Roland takes a careful grip on his seatbelt, braces for the drop, and unbuckles.  Landing safely, if a trifle less gracefully than he had intended, he quickly surveys the wreckage.  "These people need medical attention.  Is there a doctor on board?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

Freeing himself from his seatbelt, Ben moves over to Willy, checking the navigator for signs of life.

"Come on Willy, you've been through worse than this before."  He mutters under his breath, trying to revive his friend.  He hears Roland's request for a doctor and breathes a sigh of relief.

_Thank God for small mercies.  At least we've got one man capable of clear thought on board._


(*OoC:* I'm really sorry about not posting sooner.  A combination of EN World going down at awkward moments and me having been rather busy over the last few days has conspired to keep me away from this thread.)


----------



## ajanders (Feb 5, 2004)

Seconds, minutes, or hours past. You don't know for sure. Dust fills the cabin of the plane. Bright sunlight streams into the cabin from the left sides windows. The plane is on its side. People hang from straps of the left side of the plane. A few moans can be heard. 
Tom feels like he just went 5 rounds with a gorilla. He sees a tree branch sticking through the plane and into the body of the  young businessman who was sitting next to him. 

"Uh...Perfesser?" Tom calls to Roland.
"I t'ink dis poor guy's gonna need a priest."
He tries to slip under the tree branch and out of the seat, but is too big to do so without disturbing the body.
Tom jiggles the branch gingerly, considering how to extricate himself without disturbing the body unduly.  If he can crawl up towards the erstwhile ceiling of the cabin, he can probably stand up without hurting his seatmate any more.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 5, 2004)

LeeAnn quickly snaps into a more rational trauma mode. 

"I, um, I'm not a doctor but I am a nurse."

She rushes over to feel for a pulse on the man with the branch through him while calling out to Sinead    "Wait, don't you run off, someone needs to look at your head."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> LeeAnn quickly snaps into a more rational trauma mode.
> 
> "I, um, I'm not a doctor but I am a nurse."
> 
> She rushes over to feel for a pulse on the man with the branch through him while calling out to Sinead    "Wait, don't you run off, someone needs to look at your head."




Seeing the medical situation in hand, Roland moves to take care of other emergency measures.  He sweeps the plane, looking for any signs of fire or fuel leakage.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> LeeAnn quickly snaps into a more rational trauma mode.
> 
> "I, um, I'm not a doctor but I am a nurse."
> 
> She rushes over to feel for a pulse on the man with the branch through him while calling out to Sinead    "Wait, don't you run off, someone needs to look at your head."




 At first glance, LeeAnn instantly knows that the man is dead. A three inch tree branch sticks into his side and out the other.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Seeing the medical situation in hand, Roland moves to take care of other emergency measures.  He sweeps the plane, looking for any signs of fire or fuel leakage.




 No sign of fire or the smell of fuel. It is difficult to move about because the plane is on it's side.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Tom jiggles the branch gingerly, considering how to extricate himself without disturbing the body unduly.  If he can crawl up towards the erstwhile ceiling of the cabin, he can probably stand up without hurting his seatmate any more.




The branch is broken off a few inches from where it sticks out of the man's side. Because of the position of the plane, he lies on the "floor" of the plane. Tom can easily stand away from the body as LeeAnn examines him.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Freeing himself from his seatbelt, Ben moves over to Willy, checking the navigator for signs of life.
> 
> "Come on Willy, you've been through worse than this before."  He mutters under his breath, trying to revive his friend.  He hears Roland's request for a doctor and breathes a sigh of relief.
> 
> _Thank God for small mercies.  At least we've got one man capable of clear thought on board._




Ben pulls Willy up and he almost gags at the sight of the bloody mess which was Willy's face.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Dazed she stumbles towards the next door but it will probalbly be pure luck if she hits the exit, the cockpit or simply the restroom. Then she passes Roland she just mumbles a:
> "Ain't that an uncomfortable way to hang out?" before going on, trying to understand what the hell is happening around her.




Tasha looks around in a daze. The she sees two door across from each other one on the floor and the ceiling? (The main side exits). 

The cockpit door which is straight ahead. It is open. 

A doorway to a restroom. (It is on the ceiling) The door hangs down. 

The trap door which you entered. It is closed and on the right side of the plane.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Tasha looks around in a daze. The she sees two door across from each other one on the floor and the ceiling? (The main side exits).
> 
> The cockpit door which is straight ahead. It is open.
> 
> ...




Roland carefully climbs to the door on the current ceiling, and opens it.  He peers around to see where we've landed.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

"Oh God!"  Ben exclaims, flinching back from the bloody mess.  He stares at Willy's body for a moment longer, then sniffs at the air.  His eyes widen as he thinks he can smell the faintest trace of aero-fuel.

Pushing open the cockpit door, he pulls his backpack out from under his seat, then steps into the main body of the plane, still sniffing hard, unsure as to how immediate the danger may be.

"OK, everybody out.  Chances are we've got a fuel leak, and believe me when I say you don't want to be on board the plane if it catches on fire."  Ben says loudly to the surviving passengers, looking around for any sign of the requested doctor.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Roland carefully climbs to the door on the current ceiling, and opens it.  He peers around to see where we've landed.




Roland climbs up to the door but looses his grip and drops heavily to the floor. He is his unhurt save for his pride. 


(OOC: Rolled a 3 on your climb check    )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Roland climbs up to the door but looses his grip and drops heavily to the floor. He is his unhurt save for his pride.
> 
> 
> (OOC: Rolled a 3 on your climb check    )




Roland attempts again, after wiping the sweat from his palms.

OOC: Taking ten.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> LeeAnn quickly snaps into a more rational trauma mode.
> 
> "I, um, I'm not a doctor but I am a nurse."
> 
> She rushes over to feel for a pulse on the man with the branch through him while calling out to Sinead    "Wait, don't you run off, someone needs to look at your head."




"My head?...
why?...
ouch!...
oh yes that was why..."
Sinead triens to find someplace there she can sit down at least a bit comfortable. She gets pretty uncomfortable then she realizes that there are corpses around her but for now she stays quiet and inside the plane.
"Excuse me, but who are you and there did the forest come from?"
She holds her and just waits, happy enough that no one questions why she's there at all. Of course she hasn't realized that she's in the middle of some alien jungle yet.


----------



## ajanders (Feb 6, 2004)

*In the Airplane Stands a Boxer*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Oh God!"  Ben exclaims, flinching back from the bloody mess.  He stares at Willy's body for a moment longer, then sniffs at the air.  His eyes widen as he thinks he can smell the faintest trace of aero-fuel.
> 
> Pushing open the cockpit door, he pulls his backpack out from under his seat, then steps into the main body of the plane, still sniffing hard, unsure as to how immediate the danger may be.
> 
> "OK, everybody out.  Chances are we've got a fuel leak, and believe me when I say you don't want to be on board the plane if it catches on fire."  Ben says loudly to the surviving passengers, looking around for any sign of the requested doctor.




Tom Hogan begins enthusiastically wriggling out of seat at these words.
"Sorry Mac.  I'll drink a beer for yas when I hit Kelly's."
As he makes his way out of the plane he pokes or nudges any people he finds.  If anyone says "Ow!" or makes any noise, he stops and tries to help them.
If he gets to the closest exit without being stopped, he looks back at Leann.
"Come on, lady."


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Roland attempts again, after wiping the sweat from his palms.
> 
> OOC: Taking ten.




Roland carefully climbs up to the door. After trying to open it, he finds that he does not have the leverage to push the door open as he hangs from the ceiling.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 8, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Tom Hogan begins enthusiastically wriggling out of seat at these words.
> "Sorry Mac.  I'll drink a beer for yas when I hit Kelly's."
> As he makes his way out of the plane he pokes or nudges any people he finds.  If anyone says "Ow!" or makes any noise, he stops and tries to help them.
> If he gets to the closest exit without being stopped, he looks back at Leann.
> "Come on, lady."




Tom finds several unresponsive people and a few who appear dazed but unhurt otherwise.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Oh God!"  Ben exclaims, flinching back from the bloody mess.  He stares at Willy's body for a moment longer, then sniffs at the air.  His eyes widen as he thinks he can smell the faintest trace of aero-fuel.
> 
> Pushing open the cockpit door, he pulls his backpack out from under his seat, then steps into the main body of the plane, still sniffing hard, unsure as to how immediate the danger may be.
> 
> "OK, everybody out.  Chances are we've got a fuel leak, and believe me when I say you don't want to be on board the plane if it catches on fire."  Ben says loudly to the surviving passengers, looking around for any sign of the requested doctor.





 As been scans the passenger cabin, he sees several people moving about. One gentleman is trying to climb up and open the side door that is now on the ceiling. Ben studdenly smells the faint smell of fuel and smoke.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2004)

"Alright, let's get moving a little bit faster, shall we?"  Ben moves to help the man trying to open the side door.

"Any way I can help?"  He asks.  "I'm pretty sure I can smell smoke, so the quicker we can get everyone out of here, the better."


----------



## ajanders (Feb 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Alright, let's get moving a little bit faster, shall we?"  Ben moves to help the man trying to open the side door.
> 
> "Any way I can help?"  He asks.  "I'm pretty sure I can smell smoke, so the quicker we can get everyone out of here, the better."




"Hey captain!  If you an da' perfesser can get summa dese people movin', I'll get de door."
Suiting action to words, Tom rolls up his sleeves and heads for the door.  If he can't work it from the floor, which seems likely, he'll just have to find something to stand on.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 8, 2004)

With a slight moan Sinead lifts herself up again. The smell of fuell made that proposal to wait a lot less appealing. With one look at the door she decides that it sucks as an option and looks for something heavy that might have gotten loose during the fall.
"Does someone here feel strong enough to just smash something through the cockpits window? It would be a lot easier to climb out of here."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> "Hey captain!  If you an da' perfesser can get summa dese people movin', I'll get de door."
> Suiting action to words, Tom rolls up his sleeves and heads for the door.  If he can't work it from the floor, which seems likely, he'll just have to find something to stand on.



"Good man!"  Ben says approvingly at Tom's words.  He starts to make his way along the plane, trying to determine which of the passengers are still alive.



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Does someone here feel strong enough to just smash something through the cockpits window? It would be a lot easier to climb out of here."



"Now why didn't I think of that!"  Ben says, annoyed with himself.  Breaking off from his assessment of the passengers, he hurriedly makes his way back to the cockpit, averting his eyes from the sight of Willy's body.  Taking his machete out of his backpack, he smacks its hilt hard into the window, using all his strength to try and shatter the glass.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2004)

Roland ducks through the trapdoor into the luggage compartment, rifling through his bags until he locates his rapier, then moves back into the passenger compartment to organize the evacuation.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Now why didn't I think of that!"  Ben says, annoyed with himself.  Breaking off from his assessment of the passengers, he hurriedly makes his way back to the cockpit, averting his eyes from the sight of Willy's body.  Taking his machete out of his backpack, he smacks its hilt hard into the window, using all his strength to try and shatter the glass.




Ben sees that the cockpit windows are already smashed from the crash. He can easily start to clear a opening with his machete. Soon, a opening large enough for someone to crawl through is cleared.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 10, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Roland ducks through the trapdoor into the luggage compartment, rifling through his bags until he locates his rapier, then moves back into the passenger compartment to organize the evacuation.




Roland climbs into the cargo compartment and searches for his luggage. He luckly finds it quickly. Suddenly he notices that the compartment is filling with thick smoke and he can hear the crackle of fire.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 10, 2004)

The people in the passenger compartment see the man who was trying to climb up to the doorway drop down and run to the trap door. He climbs in. A few seconds later, smoke begins to pour out of the trap door.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 10, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Roland climbs into the cargo compartment and searches for his luggage. He luckly finds it quickly. Suddenly he notices that the compartment is filling with thick smoke and he can hear the crackle of fire.




Rolan opens his largest bag, pulls the long wooden tube containing his weapons free, and dashes through the trapdoor shouting "Move now! Fire!"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 10, 2004)

_Now here's something I'm good at._
Seeing that Ben has broken the window Sinead runs forward and leaps right through it. Since she can allready smell the smoke she doesn't really care what she will land on and just hopen she can roll with the fall.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Now why didn't I think of that!" Ben says, annoyed with himself. Breaking off from his assessment of the passengers, he hurriedly makes his way back to the cockpit, averting his eyes from the sight of Willy's body. Taking his machete out of his backpack, he smacks its hilt hard into the window, using all his strength to try and shatter the glass.




She smiles at Ben then she passes him, clearly used to dodge people in her way.
"Thank you Mister."
_So I don't know what's going on but all this looks so much better than the police I expected._


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> _Now here's something I'm good at._
> Seeing that Ben has broken the window Sinead runs forward and leaps right through it. Since she can allready smell the smoke she doesn't really care what she will land on and just hopen she can roll with the fall.
> 
> 
> ...





Sinead is able to cleanly jump through the window and land with a roll to her feet on the soft grass outside. (Tumble roll: 24)

Outside she sees the great seaplane on it's side and up against a line of tall tropical trees. Smoke billows out of two of it's four engines and the intact wing which points up into the air is on fire.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 10, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Sinead is able to cleanly jump through the window and land with a roll to her feet on the soft grass outside. (Tumble roll: 24)
> 
> Outside she sees the great seaplane on it's side and up against a line of tall tropical trees. Smoke billows out of two of it's four engines and the intact wing which points up into the air is on fire.




She shouts back into the plane.
"Hurry out folks it's allready burning."
She will wait to see if anyone needs help getting out for a moment but her courage will not last very long before she runs of.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 10, 2004)

Roland will stay in the plane until everyone with a pulse has been safely evacuated, then climb out himself (avoiding the shards of the window).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 10, 2004)

Ben helps the surviving passengers to climb out of the aircraft, then quickly follows after them.  Once outside of the plane, he'll call out to the survivors:

"Well don't just stand there!  Get moving!"  And start heading for the trees, trying to put as much distance between himself and the potentially volatile aircraft as possible.


----------



## ajanders (Feb 11, 2004)

*Well, so much for the door.*

Tom blinks slowly from where he has been straining heroically at the door.  People rush past him carrying swords, and he feels somewhat confused.
And there's smoke and fire.
Then he coughs the smoke out of his lungs and realizes he'd better make for fresh air pretty quick, so he heads for the cockpit.  Along the way, he pauses to get anyone conscious and moving slower than he is by the scruff of the neck and hurry them along.
"C'mon people!  Lets get a move on here!"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 11, 2004)

The wounded and dazed passengers begin to file forwards to the cockpit. Ben, Roland, and Tom help the wounded out of the cockpit. As LeeAnn moves forwards, she grabs a first aid kit off of the wall of the plane. Ben is able to clear the shards of glass from the window so no one is cut as they climb out. Sinead helps the people out of the window and to the ground. 

 All the while the fire and smoke intensifies. Now the one intact wing is a column of flames and all four of the engines burn furiously. The inside of the plane is now filled with thick smoke. Ben, Roland, LeeAnn, and Tom exit the plane and the whole group of survivors move quickly away from the plane. Just in time to as the wing explodes casting a shower of flame and debris over the fleeing people. Soon the plane is covered in fire with small pops of minor explosions going off inside. 

 The survivors fall into the grass and watch the plane burn.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The wounded and dazed passengers begin to file forwards to the cockpit. Ben, Roland, and Tom help the wounded out of the cockpit. As LeeAnn moves forwards, she grabs a first aid kit off of the wall of the plane. Ben is able to clear the shards of glass from the window so no one is cut as they climb out. Sinead helps the people out of the window and to the ground.
> 
> All the while the fire and smoke intensifies. Now the one intact wing is a column of flames and all four of the engines burn furiously. The inside of the plane is now filled with thick smoke. Ben, Roland, LeeAnn, and Tom exit the plane and the whole group of survivors move quickly away from the plane. Just in time to as the wing explodes casting a shower of flame and debris over the fleeing people. Soon the plane is covered in fire with small pops of minor explosions going off inside.
> 
> The survivors fall into the grass and watch the plane burn.




Roland immediately takes charge of the situation.  After herding everyone far enough from the plane to ensure their safety, he asks LeeAnn "Ma'am, will you take care of everyone's wounds?"  He then asks Ben quietly "Do you have any idea where we are?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2004)

"None at all, I'm afraid.  We should be quite some miles out over the sea at the current moment.  I'm as baffled as you."  Ben replies to Roland.  "I think something happened when we hit that storm, but God only knows what.

"Good work in the 'plane, by the way.  You're keeping a clearer head than me in a crisis."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "None at all, I'm afraid.  We should be quite some miles out over the sea at the current moment.  I'm as baffled as you."  Ben replies to Roland.  "I think something happened when we hit that storm, but God only knows what.




"So we're stranded, then.  Do you have a long-range radio, or even signal flares?"


----------



## ajanders (Feb 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "So we're stranded, then.  Do you have a long-range radio, or even signal flares?"




"All da trees are on fire.  Dat's prob'ly a pretty good signal ta anybody wit' dere peepers open.  An' what happened to all da water and sharks we was supposed to be drownin in?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> "All da trees are on fire.  Dat's prob'ly a pretty good signal ta anybody wit' dere peepers open.  An' what happened to all da water and sharks we was supposed to be drownin in?"




"I don't know if there are any planes close enough to spot us, and even if there were, fire alone isn't a sure enough sign.  Perhaps this island we've landed on has some inhabitants?  We might at least try looking; if we're going to be here more than a day or two, we'll need food and shelter."


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 12, 2004)

(Sorry for ignoring the game so long been distracted by RL)


After exiting the plane, LeeAnn quickly looks over everyone's wounds and appologizes for not having the proper supplies bandages everyone the best she can.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 12, 2004)

Sinead throws herself into the grass and just enjoys being alive while she watches the plane burn.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 12, 2004)

"Um, shouldn't we move farther away if it's going to explode?"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 12, 2004)

A towering plume of black smoke rises into the air from the burning plane. A group of about 15 people rest in the grass about 50 yards away. LeeAnn breaks open the first aid kit that she took from the plane and beings tending the wounded. There are several broken bones, cuts, and concussions to be treated. Several people are in shock. 

 After a few moments, you take in the area around you. You seem to be in a grassy clearing about the size of two football fields. It is ringed by a jungle with tall tropical trees. Giant ferns and other strange plants mingle with tall trees with dark brown wood. The calls of exotic birds, inscets, frogs,  and "monkeys?" fill the air. The air itself has a strange earthy smell to it. It is very fresh and invigorating.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

"The only radio we had stopped working before we hit the ground."  A look of grief passes over Ben's face as he remembers Willy's smashed body.  "...  Um... Sorry... The same goes for the flares, and any other supplies that might have been on board.  But, more positively, we're on a reasonably well travelled fight path, and it won't take long for us to be reported missing.

"I can't imagine it'll be more than three or four days before someone finds us.  The crash site will be highly visible from the air, even once the fires have gone out.  None of the islands we might be on are all that large, so I think we should try to find a town or some other settlement.  Once the search party finds the plane, they should look for the nearest inhabited area and start looking for survivors there."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 13, 2004)

While she lays in the grass Sineads eyes wander over the trees and she listens to the sounds around them.
_So that's how tropical islands look then. Not bad, I bet you never have to worry about freezing in the winter here._


----------



## ajanders (Feb 13, 2004)

*Tom Hogan Gets Ideas*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "The only radio we had stopped working before we hit the ground."  A look of grief passes over Ben's face as he remembers Willy's smashed body.  "...  Um... Sorry... The same goes for the flares, and any other supplies that might have been on board.  But, more positively, we're on a reasonably well travelled fight path, and it won't take long for us to be reported missing.
> 
> "I can't imagine it'll be more than three or four days before someone finds us.  The crash site will be highly visible from the air, even once the fires have gone out.  None of the islands we might be on are all that large, so I think we should try to find a town or some other settlement.  Once the search party finds the plane, they should look for the nearest inhabited area and start looking for survivors there."




Tom looks around at the jungle and complete lack of tall buildings.
"Can't be much in da way of burgs in dis place.  Dis place is so unsettled it looks like Delaware."
He claps Roland enthusiastically on the shoulder.
"Perfesser, which one a these trees you t'ink's got coconuts?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "The only radio we had stopped working before we hit the ground."  A look of grief passes over Ben's face as he remembers Willy's smashed body.  "...  Um... Sorry... The same goes for the flares, and any other supplies that might have been on board.  But, more positively, we're on a reasonably well travelled fight path, and it won't take long for us to be reported missing.
> 
> "I can't imagine it'll be more than three or four days before someone finds us.  The crash site will be highly visible from the air, even once the fires have gone out.  None of the islands we might be on are all that large, so I think we should try to find a town or some other settlement.  Once the search party finds the plane, they should look for the nearest inhabited area and start looking for survivors there."




"Sounds like a good idea.  You've got the best brush-clearing tool, so you should take the lead."  Roland speaks loudly but calmy, to the entire group.  "Everyone ready to head out?"


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 13, 2004)

"I'm ready, everyone is reasonable bandaged up but some people really need to be gone over more closely as soon as we hit civilization.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Sounds like a good idea.  You've got the best brush-clearing tool, so you should take the lead."  Roland speaks loudly but calmy, to the entire group.  "Everyone ready to head out?"



 Ben takes his compass out of his backpack, and finds north.  This done, he starts to clear a path into the undergrowth.

_I suppose this direction is as good as any other.  After all, we can't get more lost that we are at the moment..._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Ben takes his compass out of his backpack, and finds north.  This done, he starts to clear a path into the undergrowth.
> 
> _I suppose this direction is as good as any other.  After all, we can't get more lost that we are at the moment..._




Roland will bring up the rear, keeping an eye out for anyone faltering under the heat or stress.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 16, 2004)

Sinead just follows the orders the others give and stays with the rest of the silent survivors.


----------



## ajanders (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tom Hogan on the march*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Sinead just follows the orders the others give and stays with the rest of the silent survivors.



Tom follows along, looking about him at all the things he's never seen before -- which is probably all of them.
"Hey!  Lookit dat...dat..." He scratches his head for a moment.  "T'ing.", he finishes lamely, obviously lost for words.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 16, 2004)

After a few minutes of rest, Ben and Roland gets the survivors up and moving north into the jungle. For those who have never been in a tropical jungle it is quite the sight. Giant ferns, massive vines draped from tall trees, and brightly colored flowers are among the rich green vegitation that is all around. Strange brightly plumed birds flit from branch to branch. One lands on a log along the "game trail" that you have found and it hisses at you with it's long beak which is lined with needle like teeth and the flys away. Three foot long yellow lizards skitter through the brush as you as you move forward. The jungle is alive with animal noise.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 18, 2004)

"Creepy, never saw a bird with teeth before."



			
				ajanders said:
			
		

> Tom follows along, looking about him at all the things he's never seen before -- which is probably all of them.
> "Hey! Lookit dat...dat..." He scratches his head for a moment. "T'ing.", he finishes lamely, obviously lost for words.




Sinead smiles while she looks around.
"Strange, just what I thought. By the way shouldn't we be seeing the sea or something?"


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 18, 2004)

There's all manner of strange creatures science hasn't discovered in the worlds jungles.   Although I would suspect that to be more in South America than the Caribiean.     Pilot, Just how badely off course were we?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> There's all manner of strange creatures science hasn't discovered in the worlds jungles.   Although I would suspect that to be more in South America than the Caribiean.     Pilot, Just how badely off course were we?



 "We were bang on course right up until the instruments all went haywire."  Ben replies.  "And that was no more than two or three minutes before we crashed.  We can't be more than ten, maybe twenty miles off our flight path at the very most.  Certainly not enough to have taken us to South America.

"Still..."  The young Englishman frowns as he speaks.  "I don't recognise any of the birds or animals we've seen so far, and I've got a fair knowledge of the fauna of this region.  It's all very odd."

Ben falls silent again, focusing on cutting a path through the jungle.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2004)

Double post...


----------



## ajanders (Feb 19, 2004)

*Tom Hogan, man of ...stuff*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "We were bang on course right up until the instruments all went haywire."  Ben replies.  "And that was no more than two or three minutes before we crashed.  We can't be more than ten, maybe twenty miles off our flight path at the very most.  Certainly not enough to have taken us to South America.
> 
> "Still..."  The young Englishman frowns as he speaks.  "I don't recognise any of the birds or animals we've seen so far, and I've got a fair knowledge of the fauna of this region.  It's all very odd."
> 
> Ben falls silent again, focusing on cutting a path through the jungle.




"Idn't Bermoodah dis little tiny island wit' a lotta water around it an not much else?  I kinda got de understanding from da professor here dat if we missed da place, dere wasn't much else for us but sharks an' swimming..."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

"Don't know, I heard they have giant lizards here too so why not birds with teeth? Still not such a bad place, saw worse ye know. And we're not drowning, won't complain 'bout that."


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 19, 2004)

The group continues to travel through the tropical forest. Luckly you find what appears to be a game trail of some sort so you don't have to continually hack through the vegitation. After a hour or so, you reach a sharp drop off of about 100 feet or so.  Your collective breaths are taken away as a wide plain streches out below you. Herd animals graze in the distance. While you cannot make out what kind of animals they are several stand up on two legs. A few miles away you see a collection of huts surrounded by what looks like a tall wooden stockade. Thin ribbons of cooking fire smoke rises from it. By this village, a wide slow sparkling river snakes it's way into the distance. But what really shocks you is the huge mountain range in the distance. Snow capped mountain the size of what you would expect in the Rocky Mountains dominate the scene. Several of the mountain tops appear to be volcanic as massive plumes of smoke rise from them.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 19, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The group continues to travel through the tropical forest. Luckly you find what appears to be a game trail of some sort so you don't have to continually hack through the vegitation. After a hour or so, you reach a sharp drop off of about 100 feet or so.  Your collective breaths are taken away as a wide plain streches out below you. Herd animals graze in the distance. While you cannot make out what kind of animals they are several stand up on two legs. A few miles away you see a collection of huts surrounded by what looks like a tall wooden stockade. Thin ribbons of cooking fire smoke rises from it. By this village, a wide slow sparkling river snakes it's way into the distance. But what really shocks you is the huge mountain range in the distance. Snow capped mountain the size of what you would expect in the Rocky Mountains dominate the scene. Several of the mountain tops appear to be volcanic as massive plumes of smoke rise from them.




"There did ye day we're flying?"
Sinead stops dead in her tracks, suddenly no longer worried at all that someone might question why she is here at all. She barely manages to keep her faw from hitting the ground right there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 19, 2004)

"Well, we've found a village, at any rate.  I just hope they can speak a civilized tongue."  Roland takes the lead, after ensuring that both revolver and rapier are readily accessible; the natives may be restless, after all.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 19, 2004)

"Amazing..."  LeeAnn stands simply stunned at the veiw, "This is no island..."

She stands there for a moment puzzling where they could possibly be before giving that up.  

"So how do we get down this cliff and to the village?   Once we're there what good do they do us?  Food and selter certainly, but they don't seem to know where civilaztion is anymore than we do.   I think we're really bad lost."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 19, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "Amazing..."  LeeAnn stands simply stunned at the veiw, "This is no island..."
> 
> She stands there for a moment puzzling where they could possibly be before giving that up.
> 
> "So how do we get down this cliff and to the village?   Once we're there what good do they do us?  Food and selter certainly, but they don't seem to know where civilaztion is anymore than we do.   I think we're really bad lost."




"We head along the cliffside until we find a path down.  Food and shelter are our top priorities, and if they don't know where we are, we can at least stock up on supplies."


----------



## ajanders (Feb 20, 2004)

*Tom Hogan*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "We head along the cliffside until we find a path down.  Food and shelter are our top priorities, and if they don't know where we are, we can at least stock up on supplies."




"Dat works for me."  Tom sets off along the cliffside.
"I could use a good steak right about now."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2004)

"I'd like to say, I now don't want to even hazard a guess as to where we are."  Ben looks baffled by the mountains in the distance.

"As far as getting down the cliff goes, I think..."  Ben tails off, realizing he doesn't know the names of his companions.

"Perhaps we should introduce ourselves to each other?  We may be stuck here for some time, and knowing your names would make conversation a little easier.  I'm Benjamin Griffin, pilot for hire, formally flying for His Majesty's Royal Air Force."  He makes a mock salute, hoping that a bit of levity will encourage his companions.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Jarval" said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should introduce ourselves to each other?  We may be stuck here for some time, and knowing your names would make conversation a little easier.  I'm Benjamin Griffin, pilot for hire, formally flying for His Majesty's Royal Air Force."  He makes a mock salute, hoping that a bit of levity will encourage his companions.




Roland returns the salute sharply, with a slight air of disdain for Ben's mockery.  "Lord Roland FitzAmbrose, Captain in Her Majesty's Royal Dragoons."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Roland returns the salute sharply, with a slight air of disdain for Ben's mockery.  "Lord Roland FitzAmbrose, Captain in Her Majesty's Royal Dragoons."



 Ben's manner abruptly changes when confronted by what is (broadly speaking) a superior officer.  Without conscious thought, he stiffens to attention, and the salute loses any mocking air.

"Sir.  Good to meet you."  He says, the mildest hint of tension creeping into his voice.  "I should have checked the passenger register before we took off, but I wasn't really expecting any trouble on this run."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Ben's manner abruptly changes when confronted by what is (broadly speaking) a superior officer.  Without conscious thought, he stiffens to attention, and the salute loses any mocking air.
> 
> "Sir.  Good to meet you."  He says, the mildest hint of tension creeping into his voice.  "I should have checked the passenger register before we took off, but I wasn't really expecting any trouble on this run."




"Nor was I.  Planes don't have a habit of crashlanding on islands too big to fit into the ocean."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 20, 2004)

Sinead follows a little faster than before. The mention of food really got her attention.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 20, 2004)

"Hi, My name is LeeAnn Thomas, I'm nothing so ostentagious as all that.    I'm a surgical nurse at John Hopkins"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 23, 2004)

You start following the cliff, looking for a way down. After a few minutes you start hearing a dull roar ahead. Soon you see a waterfall spilling in a wide pool, which then feeds into a stream below. You can see the stream feed into the river off in the distance. Also, what appears to be a heavily trodden pathway leads down along the cliff face to the pool below.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 23, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> You start following the cliff, looking for a way down. After a few minutes you start hearing a dull roar ahead. Soon you see a waterfall spilling in a wide pool, which then feeds into a stream below. You can see the stream feed into the river off in the distance. Also, what appears to be a heavily trodden pathway leads down along the cliff face to the pool below.




Roland leads the way down, carefully testing every step of the path and warning those behind of any tricky spots.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

"A nurse?  First bit of luck we've had today.  Glad to have you with us, Miss Thomas.  Let's just hope we don't need to prevail on your skills again."  Ben says pleasantly.

"On another note, while myself and Captain FitzAmbrose have our pistols, can any of you handle a weapon?  We don't yet know what we might run up against, and it wouldn't hurt to arm as many of our little group as we can."  Ben continues as he follows Roland.  He's ready to offer a hand to anyone who finds the descent difficult.


----------



## ajanders (Feb 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "A nurse?  First bit of luck we've had today.  Glad to have you with us, Miss Thomas.  Let's just hope we don't need to prevail on your skills again."  Ben says pleasantly.
> 
> "On another note, while myself and Captain FitzAmbrose have our pistols, can any of you handle a weapon?  We don't yet know what we might run up against, and it wouldn't hurt to arm as many of our little group as we can."  Ben continues as he follows Roland.  He's ready to offer a hand to anyone who finds the descent difficult.




"I'm Tom Hogan from Philly." 
Tom says that as though it answers both questions simultaneously.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 24, 2004)

"A gun is completely out of the question.    I've treated gunshot wounds, I will not be one to inflict them."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "A gun is completely out of the question.    I've treated gunshot wounds, I will not be one to inflict them."




"That was never in question," Roland responds, somewhat shocked.  "What kind of men would we be, if we required a woman to take up arms?"


----------



## Radiant (Feb 25, 2004)

Sinead makes sure that she follows Rolands steps exactly while she climbs down. She tries to stay out of the whole introduction, hoping that there will be enought people around here that no one notices and tries to think of something just in case somebody does.
Then weapons are mentiones she suddenly looks at the distnat village with a less anticipation.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 25, 2004)

Your group makes it way down the trail that hugs the cliff. It turns and doubles back several times. Finally you make it to the bottom, right next to the large waterfall feed pond. Your are hot, tired, and thirsty. Seeing the water, several of your companions make their way hurriedly to the water and begin to drink. A young couple even jumps into the water to cool off.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 25, 2004)

Like so many others Sinead goes to the pool and drinks. If she finds it is allright she will just push her whole head underwater for a moment to refresh herself.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

Ben kneels and cups his hands to takes a drink from the waterfall's pool.  He keeps a close eye on the surrounding forest, still wary of this strange land.  He splashes a handful of water across his face, then stands to speak with Roland.

"I think we should let them rest for ten minutes or so, then press on.  Something about this place sets my nerves on edge."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

"You're right.  Best to keep moving, not let our guard down."

Roland drinks enough to avoid dehydration, makes sure that everyone does the same, then organizes the group back into marching order.


----------



## ajanders (Feb 26, 2004)

*Tom and water*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Your group makes it way down the trail that hugs the cliff. It turns and doubles back several times. Finally you make it to the bottom, right next to the large waterfall feed pond. Your are hot, tired, and thirsty. Seeing the water, several of your companions make their way hurriedly to the water and begin to drink. A young couple even jumps into the water to cool off.



Tom takes off his coat and opens his shirt, then plunges his head in up to the neck.
He is presumably able to withdraw it and shake the water from his face, though one never can tell.
"Hoohah!  Thass good!"


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 26, 2004)

"I would be cautious, we don't know what might live in that water.    It would be best to boil it before we drink any more of it."


----------



## Radiant (Feb 26, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> "I would be cautious, we don't know what might live in that water.    It would be best to boil it before we drink any more of it."




"oh"
Sinead shakes the water from her face just like Tom only with her hair flying around wildly. With at least some dirt cleaned from her face it's finally visible that she's a rather good looking girl. With four hours of soap and a hot tub you might even call her beautifull.
She hesitates at LeeAnn's warning but in the end she just plunges her head in again.
"Sure as sure is t'best clean water I've ever drunk."


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 26, 2004)

After drinking, several people sit down on the bank of the pond to catch their breath. Ben keeps a look out and he scans the surrounding forest and the plain beyond. Roland suddenly remembers that the dirty faced young lady with them was the one who popped out of the cargo bay trap door during the crisis on the plane. He doesn't remember ever seeing her on the plane before that time. As he is about to speak up about it, something catches his eye. In the pond a arrow like distrubance is rapidly approaching the young couple who are standing in the water. LeeAnn and Tom also see it. Just before LeeAnn can shout a warning, the water erupts next to the couple as a long sinuious body arches upwords. The creature resembles some giant fifteen foot long otter with black oily fur and a wolf like mouth full of sharp dagger shaped teeth. It's jaws clamp down on the young woman's shoulder with a sickening crunch. 


(OOC: Everyone is surprised except for LeeAnn, Tom, and Roland. The young couple and the creature are about 10 feet from the bank of the pond in the water) 

*Surprise round*
Creature 16 - bites woman. 
LeeAnn 16 
Roland 9
Tom 8


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

As swiftly as he can, Roland draws his revolver and fires into the beast, shouting "Get back from the water!"  If the woman might be hit, he instead draws his rapier and attacks (Designating the creature as dodge target in either event).


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2004)

Ben spins around to stare at the otter-like creature as it erupts from the pool.  Total surprise crosses his face, then his hand starts to move towards the pistol holstered on his hip...


----------



## ajanders (Feb 27, 2004)

*To arms!*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As swiftly as he can, Roland draws his revolver and fires into the beast, shouting "Get back from the water!"  If the woman might be hit, he instead draws his rapier and attacks (Designating the creature as dodge target in either event).




If Roland is firing his pistol, Tom will pick up a rock and throw it at the creature (range attack +7).  If Roland closes to melee, Tom will charge in with him and hammer the creature with his fists, using improved brawl.
Either way, he shouts "Shoo!" as loudly as he can.


----------



## dream66_ (Feb 28, 2004)

LeeAnn, jumps back and tries to cover herself. (Full Defense)


----------



## Radiant (Feb 28, 2004)

Sinead still has her head bowed over the water and stares shoked at the creauture through the strands of her wet hair.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Mar 1, 2004)

With the short time to react, Roland draws his pistol and Tom looks around and finds a fist sized rock nearby and picks it up. 

The beast quickly drops the woman who falls like a broken doll into the water. It lets out a short coughing roar and pounces on the young man nearby, knocking him into and under the water. Blood begins to fill the water as the beast worries at him like a rabid dog. 

Round 1:
Creature  16 - Attacks man.
Leeann  16
Sinead  12
Ben 10
Roland  9
Tom 8


----------



## Jarval (Mar 1, 2004)

Moving quickly now the initial shock of the creature's appearance has worn off, Ben quickly pulls his pistol from its holster and fires on the beast, hoping at the very least to dissuade it from its prey.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 2, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Moving quickly now the initial shock of the creature's appearance has worn off, Ben quickly pulls his pistol from its holster and fires on the beast, hoping at the very least to dissuade it from its prey.




Roland fires his pistol while shouting, evidently trying to attract the beast's attention away from its victim.  With his left hand, he pulls free his rapier from its case.


----------



## ajanders (Mar 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> With the short time to react, Roland draws his pistol and Tom looks around and finds a fist sized rock nearby and picks it up.
> 
> The beast quickly drops the woman who falls like a broken doll into the water. It lets out a short coughing roar and pounces on the young man nearby, knocking him into and under the water. Blood begins to fill the water as the beast worries at him like a rabid dog.
> 
> ...




Tom pulls up abruptly and fires his rock at the creature as bullets whiz past him.  He continues to shout ferociously (and probably shockingly to most of the women) while he looks for a bigger rock to throw.
A _much_ bigger rock.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 2, 2004)

Sinead retreats slowly from the pool of water. (Full defense)


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Mar 4, 2004)

Ben pulls out his pistol and fires a shot at the beast. It roars in pain and rears it's head up out of the water. 

Roland fires as well but his shot barely misses the creature.

Tom throws the rock like some all-star pitcher for the Dodgers and hits the otter like monster right in the head with a solid thunk. 

The others scatter like leaves away from the creature and the water. 

With a low angry growl, the beast jumps out of the water and pounces on Ben, knocking him to the ground. (take 5 points subdual as you are pinned to the ground under the beast.) . 

Round 2:
Creature 16 - Bull Rushs Ben.
Leeann 16
Sinead 12
Ben 10
Roland 9
Tom 8


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Ben pulls out his pistol and fires a shot at the beast. It roars in pain and rears it's head up out of the water.
> 
> Roland fires as well but his shot barely misses the creature.
> 
> ...




Roland switches his weapons between his hands, and runs the beast through, still shouting to distract it.  (Still Dodge target)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

Struggling under the creatures weight, Ben punches at the otter-beast's face with his pistol butt.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 4, 2004)

Sinead looks around in panick, searching for something sharp that she might pick up.
"Do any of ye have a knive?"
(total defense)


----------



## ajanders (Mar 5, 2004)

*Tom Hogan Gets Mad*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Ben pulls out his pistol and fires a shot at the beast. It roars in pain and rears it's head up out of the water.
> 
> Roland fires as well but his shot barely misses the creature.
> 
> ...




"GET OFFA HIM, YOU @#%%!* THING!!" roars Tom as he charges in and delivers a right hook to the @#%%!* thing's jaw, or snout, or whatever.
(+5 base, +3 Strength, +2 Improved Brawl +2 Charge=+12, damage 1d8+3 Strength+2 Improved Melee Smash, or 1d8+5 non-lethal)
If he has time and the creature fails to fall, he sneaks in an elbow under the ribs, which is not according to the Marquis of Queensbury rules, but neither is fighting otters the size of alligators.
(Street Fighting, +5 base +3 Strength+2 charge=+10, damage 1d4+3 Strength +2 Improved Melee Smash, or 1d4+5 lethal damage)


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 6, 2004)

LeeAnn quickly moves back 30 feet and finds a rock to hurl at the beast.    "I've delt with coyotes back home, I'm not afraid of a lizard!"


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Mar 12, 2004)

LeeAnn's courage wells inside her as see looks for a rock to throw. She finds a small rock and hurls it at the beast. It bounces off with little effect. 

Sinead calls out for a knife and she looks around. Her eyes widen and her jaw drops as she spots something. (OOC: more on this in a second.)

Ben punches the creature in the jaw with his pistol handle with a satisfying crunch.

Roland charges forwards and stabs his rapier deeply into the giant otter's side. It screams in pain and blood begins to foam out of its mouth. 

Tom charges in and swings a meaty fist hard into the monster's head. It falls like a sack of potatoes off of Ben and lies motionless on the ground. 

A few seconds of silence fall over the group as you stare at the downed creature. Then you hear the sounds of heavy footfalls, jingling, and Sinead's gasp. Turning, you see 5 large birds trot up. They resemble some giant moa (a large flightless bird) save for much larger heads with a wicked looking hawk like beak. The stand some 12 foot tall. Riding these giant birds are fierce looking but handsome blue skinned men and women with blonde hair and white in white eyes. They are scantly dressed in harnesses and small patches of brightly colored cloth. Two are carrying large lances and the others have exotic looking crossbows. They regard you with hard looking stares.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 12, 2004)

Sinead gets her jaw back there it belongs and gives the newcomers her best "I'm so innocent and don't know waht's going on" smile. She speaks softly enought to be only heard be the people directly beside her.
"Ye know, me was just asking for a knife ye didn't have to bring a whole armory."
She looks pretty much relaxed while she gets ready to jump out of the way or dodge bettwen any attackers (total defense).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 12, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> A few seconds of silence fall over the group as you stare at the downed creature. Then you hear the sounds of heavy footfalls, jingling, and Sinead's gasp. Turning, you see 5 large birds trot up. They resemble some giant moa (a large flightless bird) save for much larger heads with a wicked looking hawk like beak. The stand some 12 foot tall. Riding these giant birds are fierce looking but handsome blue skinned men and women with blonde hair and white in white eyes. They are scantly dressed in harnesses and small patches of brightly colored cloth. Two are carrying large lances and the others have exotic looking crossbows. They regard you with hard looking stares.




To the newcomers, "We need a doctor immediately!"  To LeeAnn, "Ma'am, bind their wounds if you can."  To Ben and Tom, quietly, "Follow my lead, but be prepared for trouble.  Protect the women and other noncombatants if it comes to a fight."  Roland cleans and sheaths his weapons as he speaks, approaching the group while showing his empty hands.  "If we have entered your territory, it was by accident and ignorance, and we ask forgiveness.  We have no hostile intentions, nor do we intend to stay here overlong.  We have few supplies, and would be grateful if you would sell us food and other necessities."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2004)

Rolling clear of the dead beast, Ben gets to his feet and dusts himself down.  He nods in agreement with Roland's words, and moves closer to the passengers, letting the Captain parlay with the... blue skin?  He stares for a long moment at the strange men, then steps alongside Sinead.

"Take this."  He says quietly, passing his hunting knife to the Irish girl.  "If things go badly here, take the other passengers and make a run for it.  Myself, Tom and Captain FitzAmbrose will hold the line here as long as we can."


----------



## dream66_ (Mar 13, 2004)

LeeAnn causiously without making any hostile moves beings to give first aid to the wounded.


----------



## ajanders (Mar 13, 2004)

*Woah.  Blue...*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> To the newcomers, "We need a doctor immediately!"  To LeeAnn, "Ma'am, bind their wounds if you can."  To Ben and Tom, quietly, "Follow my lead, but be prepared for trouble.  Protect the women and other noncombatants if it comes to a fight."  Roland cleans and sheaths his weapons as he speaks, approaching the group while showing his empty hands.  "If we have entered your territory, it was by accident and ignorance, and we ask forgiveness.  We have no hostile intentions, nor do we intend to stay here overlong.  We have few supplies, and would be grateful if you would sell us food and other necessities."




Tom rubs his knuckles nervously.
"Am I de only one who didn't bring a shiv?"
One long sidestep puts him between Sinead and the bird-riders.  He speaks out of the side of his mouth to her while estimating his chances of getting past their lances.
"Where da heck are we?  Nobody said nothin about guys with giant chickens anywhere near Bermuda."
He licks his lips thoughtfully.  "Wonder what kind of omlette you make wit' eggs from a chicken dat big."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 13, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Rolling clear of the dead beast, Ben gets to his feet and dusts himself down.  He nods in agreement with Roland's words, and moves closer to the passengers, letting the Captain parlay with the... blue skin?  He stares for a long moment at the strange men, then steps alongside Sinead.
> 
> "Take this."  He says quietly, passing his hunting knife to the Irish girl.  "If things go badly here, take the other passengers and make a run for it.  Myself, Tom and Captain FitzAmbrose will hold the line here as long as we can."




"Thank you"
Sinead gives him her first sincere smile in the last few days. With a practiced move the knife vanishes up her sleeve.
"Maybe ye'r guns will scare them of. Sure don't look like people we wana mess with. An' why are they blue?"



			
				ajanders said:
			
		

> One long sidestep puts him between Sinead and the bird-riders. He speaks out of the side of his mouth to her while estimating his chances of getting past their lances.
> "Where da heck are we? Nobody said nothin about guys with giant chickens anywhere near Bermuda."
> 
> He licks his lips thoughtfully. "Wonder what kind of omlette you make wit' eggs from a chicken dat big."




Sineads face relaxes visibly then the second big man steps between her and the blue birdriders. At the mention of omlettes there is a soft rumbling sound from her stomach. Not that it is surprising then you consider how starved she looks. She shows Tom an innocent look and a slight smile.


----------



## ajanders (Mar 13, 2004)

*In which Tom Hogan Demonstrates why he is not a Charismatic Character*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Thank you"
> Sinead gives him her first sincere smile in the last few days. With a practiced move the knife vanishes up her sleeve.
> "Maybe ye'r guns will scare them of. Sure don't look like people we wana mess with. An' why are they blue?"
> (deletia)
> Sineads face relaxes visibly then the second big man steps between her and the blue birdriders. At the mention of omlettes there is a soft rumbling sound from her stomach. Not that it is surprising then you consider how starved she looks. She shows Tom an innocent look and a slight smile.




"I t'ink they're some kinda Chinaman.  Pa said they had funny eyes."


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

*in which Sinead shows she's no better*



			
				ajanders said:
			
		

> "I t'ink they're some kinda Chinaman.  Pa said they had funny eyes."




"Wow, for real? Amazing I'd never thought I'd see a chinaman one day."


----------

